# lokal guide an Pfingsten in Amberg gesucht



## lieblingsschaf (13. Mai 2010)

Servus!

Ich besuche an Pfingsten Freunde in Amberg und würde gerne die Gegend auch biketechnisch erkunden. Findet sich hier jemand, der mich tourenmäßig rumführen würde? 

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## lieblingsschaf (17. Mai 2010)

Was denn?
Gibt's keine Biker in Amberg?

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tri4me (17. Mai 2010)

Es gibt wohl eher nix G´scheites zum Biken in und um Amberg. Zu flach.
Biketechnisch spielt sich in der Oberpfalz in folgenden Gebieten Nenneswertes ab (von Nord nach Süd):
Steinwald
Hessenreuther wald
Nördl. Oberpfälzer Wald (Neualbenreuth-> Eslarn)
Südl. Opf. Wald (Schönsee->Furth)

Rund um Amberg hast du Probleme 200 hm am Stück zu fahren.


----------



## norman68 (17. Mai 2010)

Na ja wenn es nur um Touren geht kann man da schon einige Sachen fahren. Wir fahren immer mal wieder mit dem Zug von Nürnberg nach Amberg um den Anton-Leitinger-Weg wieder zurück zu Fahren.


----------



## EL_Rey (18. Mai 2010)

Bin aus Schwandorf, hier gibts nette Touren zu fahren, sind halt 20km nach Amberg, hab auch schon öfter mal gesucht in der Gegend bei Amberg, aber nicht wirklich was efunden außer Schotterautobahnen .... Bei uns gibts schöne Trails


----------



## lieblingsschaf (19. Mai 2010)

EL_Rey schrieb:


> Bin aus Schwandorf, hier gibts nette Touren zu fahren, sind halt 20km nach Amberg, hab auch schon öfter mal gesucht in der Gegend bei Amberg, aber nicht wirklich was efunden außer Schotterautobahnen .... Bei uns gibts schöne Trails



Danke für das Angebot, aber ich werde es dann doch mal so ungefähr mit Karte ausprobieren.... Bin ja nur ein paar Tage zu Besuch.

LG
Das Schaf

p.s. wenn ich es ganz furchterbar finde, komm ich auf das Angebot zurück!


----------



## Ezibian (20. Mai 2010)

Man kann schon fahren hier. Ich kann allerdings nur kurzfristig was ausmachen da ich einige Verpflichtungen habe . Melde Dich einfach wenn Dir danach ist eine Runde zu drehen.

Gruß


----------



## WoodGhost (25. Mai 2010)

Also Biketechnisch sieht es in Amberg wirklich nicht so toll aus. Komm doch nach Weiden und Umgebung, dort bin ich desöfteren mit ElRay unterwegs. Is so ziemlich alles dabei.


----------



## norman68 (25. Mai 2010)

Naja Pfingsten ist ja wohl schon vorbei.


----------



## lieblingsschaf (27. Mai 2010)

norman68 schrieb:


> Naja Pfingsten ist ja wohl schon vorbei.



So ist es. Ich habe mich mit meiner Wanderkarte vergnügt und konnte wenigstens ein bisschen Biken.... nette Gegend, wenn auch nicht sehr hoch.

LG
Das Schaf


----------

